# How many OLD shooters are out there?



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Last week I had my 80th birthday. ( 80 is the new 79!) I was wondering, how many slingshot shooters out there are as old or older than me?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm trailing you by 8yrs so I guess I could learn a thing or two from you Pete.

Cheers! All the best to you young fella


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm just an infant at 55 yrs.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Congrats on your birthday!

I am 65 years old and mostly shoot vintage slingshots that I modify with modern tubes and pouches. I walk a mile every day, go to an exercise class 2x a week, I am careful with what I eat, and take the time to pursue other hobbies and interests. A lof of people mistake me for a 64 year old!

Keep shooting!


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I'll be 60 in June. That means in a couple of months I'll be approaching my late 50's.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Happy belated birthday!!!
I hope I'm still shooting at 80, my friend...

You must have some great advice on how to live a long and healthy life?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm 34 .. and I feel 70 .. does that count?  ... I have alot of respect for you old school slingers .. thats pretty darn cool 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Reluctantly going to be 60 this year. But I have lived many lifetimes in this life, amazing I survived this long.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm literally half your age at 40. I plan to live to at least 100 so I still have some living to do  I hear slingshots keep you young too


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Only a mere 43 here, but some days after work I feel like retiring. Does that count?


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday,I’m 67 and hope to be shooting at 80 also!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy birthday my friend. I’m just 61 and have over come a lot of hurdles but still finding new ways to keep shootin. If it hurts just keep slingin!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm 14 and 1/2!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotcha, i'm 82, shoot daily ,made my first apple fork in round 1945 / 1946 shoot whatever can get in pouch at whatever needs shootin',
Most o my kin live to round 100 or better, I hope to do the same, I also belong to airgun shooting club, shoot ever sunday for many years now, gotta keep goin.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I turned 66 on February 1st-and I also retired on the same day!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm 46. I'll get off your lawn sir.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Young whippersnapper here at 30 yo. I hope to be kickin' and slinging at your age! Pass on any tips if you've got 'em!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Pete!

At 80 you're entering that zone where you get credit for just being alive. It's like being a kid when you get credit just for eating and growning. "Oh my look how big you are!"

At 68 I'm a long way from it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All you young punk kids ... I weigh in at 74. As one of us just put it, you gotta keep moving ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Go Gramps Go! 55 years alive, self-absorbed athlete with all original parts. However, a Voodoo Mistress told me I would live to be 125 to pay back for the wrongs my ancestors created. 70 more years to go.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I’m not sure if I’m a very young “ boomer” or a very old “ Gen X er” , but I doff the proverbial to the members of the Great generation. Especially the slingers.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I will be 46 in April...I act like I'm 18...and sometimes I feel like I'm 60....

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'll be 73 soon ... lived the heII out of this life ... exhausted most of the illusions we all have, and now accept that I'm on a path to what is real ... that everything brought me to this moment. *

*There is one great reality within all things.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...55 and counting, but young at heart, particularly when I nail tin cans with a slingshot.... .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Mojave Mo said:


> Go Gramps Go! 55 years alive, self-absorbed athlete with all original parts. However, a Voodoo Mistress told me I would live to be 125 to pay back for the wrongs my ancestors created. 70 more years to go.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's an excellent thought Mo. I've still got all my factory parts. LoL


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m 66, will turn 67 in June Our two great nieces keep us young at heart. I can’t complain, still have great health. I just took on the task of kid sitting my two great nieces until school is out Come on spring break


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i will be 62 this april,hopin for 80 or better,lol


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Bugar said:


> Gotcha, i'm 82, shoot daily ,made my first apple fork in round 1945 / 1946 shoot whatever can get in pouch at whatever needs shootin',
> Most o my kin live to round 100 or better, I hope to do the same, I also belong to airgun shooting club, shoot ever sunday for many years now, gotta keep goin.


Good for you my friend. I was beginning to think this Forum was just for kids.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I HAVE A SIGN IN MY SHOP THAT READS:

*YOU DON'T STOP DOING THINGS BECAUSE YOU GET OLD....YOU GET OLD BECAUSE YOU STOP DOING THINGS.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cool thread!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Flatband said:


> I turned 66 on February 1st-and I also retired on the same day!!!! YAY!!!!!!


Happy belated birthday!
You were almost a ground hog....oh, so close....lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a 3 year old toddler (soon to be 4) that keeps me feeling young at heart; but, at 45 (almost 46) my endurance and agility isn't at the same level as my little ball of overly charged, energetic, and surprisingly acrobatic, princess....lol.....Every day is like an intense physical and mental workout from 7am to 8pm....

As a musician, I work nights mostly, so by the time I show up for a gig I'm worn out tired...lol...
She keeps my imagination fresh though. There's nothing like getting down to a todder's level of play. It's sad that it can get lost during the aging process. I'm blessed to have a daily refresher course taught by my little girl...

And my son and his wife are having a baby, so I'm gonna be a grandpa soon!

I'm starting to see my father when I look in the mirror....that's gotta be a sign! 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

So... Your 3-4 toddler girl is about to be an Aunt?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

turn 56 in april.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

flipgun said:


> So... Your 3-4 toddler girl is about to be an Aunt?


Yup...we joke about it all the time... #RezLife lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

flipgun said:


> So... Your 3-4 toddler girl is about to be an Aunt?


We have 5 children (well three are grown up now and their birthdays are all in April, so these numbers will soon go up by 1) 
Their present ages are 26, 24, 22...14 and 3

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wake up feeling 90 middle day I feel 47 my mind I am 18 mentally I am 14


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Last week I had my 80th birthday. ( 80 is the new 79!) I was wondering, how many slingshot shooters out there are as old or older than me?


Jack Koehler is 82

Tex Herriman is 82

Roger Henry is 80

So you're with some good company . :bowdown:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I"m 82 and most of my shooting friends are over 60.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I HAVE A SIGN IN MY SHOP THAT READS:
> 
> *YOU DON'T STOP DOING THINGS BECAUSE YOU GET OLD....YOU GET OLD BECAUSE YOU STOP DOING THINGS.*


Truth! like stone!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

14, 40 or 80 I guess it doesn't make any difference....shooting slingshots is fun. What a great FORUM we share, eh? Folks of all ages, from all over the globe, sharing their common interests.

GP


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

That's right Tree Fork, I'm 82 and still love shooting (and ladies too).


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I'm 82 and I never go anyplace without having a beaver by my side.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Happy birthday and I wish you many more shooting years!

I am 66 and I walk my dog and shoot practically every day.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm 58 and have just discovered the amazing world of a life with a slingshot. It's never too late????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> 14, 40 or 80 I guess it doesn't make any difference....shooting slingshots is fun. What a great FORUM we share, eh? Folks of all ages, from all over the globe, sharing their common interests.
> GP


Well said!!! 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so incredibly happy I found this amazing hobby. And get to speak with people with tons of own experience. And besides, watching all those fantastic creations you all do.
Yes, it's a fantastic forum, and I'm really proud of being here. Later on, perhaps I can come with som good ideas. Right now, I'm absorbing information, just for learning. From you, all fantastic people! So I just want to say "Thank you very much, all of you"


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Grandpa Pete.

I will be 73 this summer and still like stretching a set of bands. Its a little tougher to do since my heart attack but im not quitting if i can help it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The odometer rolled over again - this old car has 73 undecillion miles on it, but still not ready to become a jar of ashes.*


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I think somebody should start another topic to see HOW MANY YOUNG SHOOTERS ARE OUT THERE ON THE FORUM. I know there is at least one 14 1/2 year old.

GP


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Think there's more Old codgers than young people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *The odometer rolled over again - this old car has 73 undecillion miles on it, but still not ready to become a jar of ashes.*


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Spirit of 76, here. Still play with slinghots and guns, and ride my motorcycle.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Think there's more Old codgers than young people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Obviously a lot of old "codgers" on the Forum.....perhaps some old "Cougars" too ....of course it would be impolite to ask a ladies her age.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I



Henry the Hermit said:


> Spirit of 76, here. Still play with slinghots and guns, and ride my motorcycle.


rode motorcycles up to last year.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Come to the slingshotforum where you can feel young at 68!

As the years go by and I beat up my body in assorted ways I've been forced to give up some hobbies and replace them with others. The one thing that remains constant these last many years is slingshots. I continue to find them to be a fun thing to mix in with the other things I have going. For instance, good slingshot adds a whole different dimension to a walk.


----------



## zarboy (Jan 26, 2019)

i'm just getting started at 26. you guys have got me lookin forward to a long fun life!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Think there's more Old codgers than young people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


THAT IS SO SAD!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Think there's more Old codgers than young people.
> ...


I've got a theory on this. Slingshots are and have been a classic toy for kids playing outdoors. As they grow up, it's natural to toss it aside in favor of sports, hanging out with friends, or even more "sophisticated" shooting sports like archery and guns. I think that as people get older they tend to start looking for things that truly make them happy, and gravitate back to some of those "simple pleasures" of their childhood. From what I've heard, most of the slingers here started as kids and stopped before picking the sport back up later in life. So even though it may be enjoyed more by our esteemed elders than younger folks, I'd bet more people get drawn to it the older they get.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Well put and I completely agree. Definitely going to teach my grandkids to shoot and sow the seed for later in their lives if they take to it, which I'm sure they will


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the day is coming when I have to park mine, just remember the good times.


----------

